# Ted Sharp



## Kurt Sykes (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello All,
It is with great sadness that I have to report that Ted Sharpe passed away at 1:00pm Sunday Dec 6th. He was an active member of the live steamers group and we had many enjoyable sessions at his and Pat’s house. He also started and built up the Sunset Valley Railroad business. There will be a memorial service next Sunday, Dec 13th at 1:00pm at St Andrew Church 3604 NE 10th Ct, Renton, WA 98056.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear that! I had a number of nice conversations with Ted and purchased the rails/tie strips for my first portable track from him. 
My best to his family, 
Tom


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted was a true gentleman, and a credit to our hobby. He will be missed, and will be in my prayers.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Ted was good people. I always enjoyed talking with him and seeing his latest stuff. I've got 16 reminders of his legacy in the back yard--some of the smoothest switches I've ever run over. Not a bad way to be remembered. 

Later, 

K


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Sad news indeed.
I can't say that I met him many times over the years that I have known him, but whenever I did there was always interesting conversation.
He will be missed.
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought my Aster Lion from him, Never got to meet him but his engine will always run while I own it (and it is one my my favorites).
Very nice guy on the phone!


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Ted,What a great Person and a true Gentleman.We first meet Him when We here in Michigan were all sparkies at the Garden Railway Convention,Then when We got into Live Steam He was also at Diamondhead.I remember when He got Dawn into Live Steam.He will be Missed by alll.We will keep Ted in our Prayers


----------



## shaysteam05 (Jul 19, 2008)

Does anyone have a photo of Ted? I am sure I met him at DH, but with my poor memory, I can not match a name to a face. 
Alex-Shaysteam05- MSSLS.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Picture a guy with a bald head, a big smile and his hand out to shake your's.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob Weltyk had these two pictures of Ted, at Diamondhead, he asked me to share with all...


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks ,Tom for Poisting the Pictures.


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

How sad, Jackie and I will miss him. I had not seen Ted for a few years, but he was always a friend and an original sponsor of my live steam track. A great supporter of the live steam hobby and as all have said, a true gentleman. He was always there when I needed anything to keep the track running while he owned his company. RIP Ted!


----------



## D&RGW 461 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ted was a great guy, and i am grateful to have known him. He will be sadly missed. C.S.


----------



## JohnM (Mar 3, 2010)

wow I am saddened to hear this. First met him when he and Rich Garrich were getting the track business off the ground. 

John


----------

